# Cyclogest progesterone pessaries - side effects



## Zuzu123 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm feeling very sad and unmotivated, also wanting to sleep all the time. This all started at around the time i started using the cyclogest pessaries so i think it's side effect of the progesterone. 

Anyone else had a similar experience?  I'm hoping the low mood might just improve as my body adjusts. 

(Having embryo transfer today if things don't go to plan may only be on cyclogest for another 2 weeks.  )

Thanks all. xx


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hello

yes the progesterone can give you these symptoms plus night sweats dizzyness gen irritability ..... i hate taking them

good luck x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Yup, I get the exact same... Really really tired, bloated, unmotivated and could cry at anything. Always after my second day on Cyclogest ... hate it!


----------

